# Countdown



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

till august next year, all going to plan Ruby will have a wirey playmate


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - should haVe gone SMOOTH !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We will be looking forward to the puppy pictures, and adventures.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's exciting news!! I'm sure you will be counting down the months! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

both parents from good working lines, Ruby will be 4 by the time pup comes along so hopefully she'll bring pup on the following season.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

YAY! That's such a long wait though. One of Roy's?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I've hardly seen any wirey puppy photos! So exciting!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> YAY! That's such a long wait though. One of Roy's?


in a roundabout way, Roy's Zorro will be grandfather


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - should haVe gone SMOOTH !!!!!!!! LOL


of course it crossed my mind Ron but if this pairing conceive pup should make a top class shooting companion,,,,just hoping dam has 6 pups, 'cos at moment I'm 6th on waiting list lol, probs gonna cost me in the region of $1700, (if I've done the sterling to dollar exchange correctly), Ruby cost me a 1/10th of that price, but she was a rescue and if Iggy (yep, already picked a name) turns out to be like Rubes it'll be a bargain


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

IGGY ? you will have 2 shoot over the PUP !!!!!!just 2 give it SELF ESTEEM !!!!!!!!!LOL !!!!!!


----------

